

Startup Fever: The Board Game - bkrausz
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/meetpoint/startup-fever-the-board-game-0

======
wlievens
I love Kickstarter. Such a pity it won't work for Europe :-(

How difficult/expensive is it for a European to get a US bank account such
that I could create a Kickstarter project?

------
friendstock
Also, check out Burn Rate: <http://www.cool-studio.net/>

